# Hallo eine frage



## leoniie (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage ich kenne mich net mit pc aus deswegen wollet ich fragen ob meine kiste reicht
ich habe ein amd brazos dual core e450 1,65 ghz
memory 6 gb
radeon hd 7470m hd grafitkarte bitte um antwort 
lg david


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2012)

In den minimalsten Einstellungen vielleicht. Wird aber sicherlich kein Spaß machen. Mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2012)

Hier der Link zu den Systemanforderungen:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197035-laeuft-diablo-3-auf-meinem-system/page__view__findpost__p__3260568

Bitte nicht jedes mal einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Danke.


----------

